# NetBeans 6.8 - Samsung SDK 1.1.2 integrieren



## Meldanor (30. Dez 2009)

Hiho,

nachdem ich es geschafft habe, das SDK runterzuladen, würde ich gerne das SDK in NetBeans als Emulator einbinden.
Ich gehe auf Java-Plattformen-> Add Plattform -> Java ME MIDP Plattform Emulator -> Find More Java ME MIDP Folder
Dann suche ich den Installationsordner, aber beim Check ist der Ordner invalid und er fügt ihn nicht hinzu.

Dann bin ich auf Custom Device gegangen und hab es versucht, per Hand hinzufügen. Jedoch kommt die Fehlermeldung:
"No MIDP package exists on this classpath"

Hat irgendwer eine Lösung?

Mfg
Mel


----------



## L-ectron-X (31. Dez 2009)

Bin mir nicht sicher, aber vielleicht hilft dir das: NetBeans externe Bibliotheken bekannt machen - Byte-Welt Wiki


----------



## Meldanor (31. Dez 2009)

Danke für den Link, nur leider will ich keine Libary einbinden, sondern eine Plattform, indiesem Fall ist die Plattform ein Emulator. Die andere SDKs von SUN konnte ich einbinden(SDK 3.0 für ME und WTK 2.5), aber das nicht.
Ich glaube eh, dass das Samsung SDK Müll ist, weil in deren Hauptforum ist nichts los und auch sonst so ist da mehr Stille als Aktivität.


----------

